# CANNONDALE Scalpel Carbon 2 II 29er 2012 Gr. Medium mit FOX RP 23 NEU NP 4600



## steppenwolf1980 (30. November 2012)

Sold


----------



## schwarzjes (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Steppenwolf 1980,

komme aus dem Landkreis A`burg !
Ich bin 1,78m groß. Wie groß bist denn du? Wie schätzt du die Größe ein ! eher passend oder zu klein !

In ebay habe ich gesehen, dass du einen anderen Dämpfer drin hast! Gibst du den Originaldämpfer beim Kauf mit ! 
Wurde das Innenlager auf Kulanz getauscht ?
Aus welchem Grund gibst du denn das Fahrrad ab(nur Interesse halber) ?
Wann wurde das Bike gekauft ?

Späte Abendgrüsse

Rob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steppenwolf1980 (5. Dezember 2012)

Sie haben Post ;-) 

Am besten du rufst an !!


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (8. Dezember 2012)

Endspurt !!!!


----------



## steppenwolf1980 (9. Dezember 2012)

Heute geht's zu Ende ca 19:50. 

Sofortkauf ist nicht mehr möglich.


----------

